# First groom



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Roxie’s all vaccinated and had her first grooming today. She did great! Just a tidy this time. Oliver also got groomed. I went shorter with him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Such adorable pups!


----------

